# Anyone have problems yet?



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

The news here in MN has had 2 or 3 stories already about people getting their yards trashed and or stuff stolen, including one woman who had beat lung cancer and was decorating for the first time in years.
I myself have gotten some profanity laced shouts from teens driving by as I was setting up and keep finding bottles in my yard as if passing cars are aiming for my display.
I swear I'm gonna buy a slingshot and next asshole who looks at my display wrong is losing a window.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's terrible. Thankfully given I have a small house and not the giant haunts that most people here have, I have not had any problems. But that just sucks that you do.............hopefully it stops and everyone wises up. 

If not, let them know I'm comin........bat in hand :devil:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Don of the Dead said:


> The news here in MN has had 2 or 3 stories already about people getting their yards trashed and or stuff stolen, including one woman who had beat lung cancer and was decorating for the first time in years.
> I myself have gotten some profanity laced shouts from teens driving by as I was setting up and keep finding bottles in my yard as if passing cars are aiming for my display.
> I swear I'm gonna buy a slingshot and next asshole who looks at my display wrong is losing a window.


Man I wish a car full of punks would yell at me,the voices need to vent.Only 1 way out of my hood and i will get there first.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I hate hearing the annual vandalism stories (although they are like a car wreck--impossible NOT to read). They definitely make me feel rather lucky that my house is wayyyyyy off the road. The down side is that, well, my house is wayyyyyy off the road. The only folks who see my display are TOTers on the big night or visitors during the month of October. I always have the porch and the end of the driveway decorated with standard harvest fare (hay bales, corn stalks, pumpkins, jack o'lanterns, leaves, etc.) from the beginning of the month on and add any specific decorations to complete my chosen theme a couple of days before Hallowe'en. 

I was wondering...does most theft/vandalism happen at night while residents are sleeping or during the day while most people are at work?


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

ppl are ignorant!!!!! someday MAYBE these punks now a day will grow up!!!! there is no respect for personal property anymore. im lucky for the simple fact i have scared alot of punks just by my appearence. then again a big bad dog does help. so far the only problemm i have had was a squarl trying to steal the webbing off my tree


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Get a paintball gun. Shoot them with it. It won't hurt them, or their car, but it will certainly mark them for identification purposes.
I'm like grapegrl. Hate to read the stories but impossible to not. I feel so lucky since I have no problems even though I'm on a main road, and the display is actually about 200 feet from my house, on a busy road. Perhaps that helps, there's a lot of traffic going by, even at night. It also helps living in a small county, and the local punks actually like my display. Plus they all know my two "bad boys" and thus leave me alone.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I haven't seen any prop vandalism in my neighborhood other than a mess of smashed pumpkins in the snow this morning.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

On the past Sunday afternoon, I was in the garage finishing up a few things when I heard the front door bell ring. I was startled because they would have had to pass the open garage door to get to the front door and I didn't hear anybody. I looked around the corner and saw a well-dressed man and women standing at the front door. I asked if I could help them and the man tried to hand me some literature that I recognized as the W***** T**** Magazine. I politely declined their offer and wished them a nice day. The woman immediately said, "This yard is an abomination and a shrine to the devil." Despite being a pretty salty guy, all I could think to say was "Thanks, you know how to find the sidewalk." I steamed about it all day. The town I live in is so fixated by the "evil side of Halloween" that the schools purposely create "teacher workdays" so that they are not faced with the prospect of costumes and Halloween parties at the school. Several years ago a certain crowd even tried to move Halloween TOT'ing to a Saturday when the 31st fell on Sunday.

Anybody who says I worship the Devil should return after Thanksgiving to view the huge Nativity scene I put up until after New Years.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Jim for future reference the Nativity and Christmas is just as evil to JW's as Halloween.On a side note My 60 something neighbor across the street answers his door in the nude when he spots certain people down the street going door to door.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Jim you should have thanked them for the compliment.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

No trouble here, usually any "trouble" is on Halloween night and the night before. But rarely alot of trouble is seen here. Some cars and houses are egged, little things like that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim, I live in a town of about a million and they did move toting from Sun. to Sat. cause they couldn't have any tributes to satan on the Lord's day. When "they" can do that to so many people they are pretty strong.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

jim6918 said:


> ...the man tried to hand me some literature that I recognized as the W***** T**** Magazine.


Weird...we had a copy of the JWs' literature stuck in our door yesterday when we got home from work. I hope they liked my decorations!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Weird...we had a copy of the JWs' literature stuck in our door yesterday when we got home from work. I hope they liked my decorations!


That's funny - I had a knock on my door about two weeks ago (a Sunday morning no less). We were already decorated and the same crew was asking if I had time for them to talk to me. :googly:


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Scareme, the nuts in our town weren't even honest about it. Their excuse for moving TOT'ing to Saturday was that if it were held on Sunday, well the next day is a school day and they were doing the kids a favor by letting them stay up later. They couldn't explain their plan for when Halloween fell on any other day that preceeded a school day, like Monday, Tuesday, etc. Guess that didn't count. Fortunately they only tried it very hard one time. I never criticize another's beliefs until they try to cram them down my throat. Once in a while I feel like I am living in the town depicted in FootLoose.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol. When they decide to ban dancing, call Kevin Bacon.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We got the W...T... also last week, too funny. I am glad the last weekend before the big day is over, Saturday night always seems to be the night some of my things walk away.


----------

